
What bugs cause cloud production incidents? - r4um
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/06/21/what-bugs-cause-cloud-production-incidents/
======
andrey_utkin
112 high severity software bugs in just 6 month. It means one new firefighting
every single working day. And equal amount of non-software high severity
incident. That's just frightening.

Is there similar data on other cloud vendors?

